
Solving the Mystery of Whose Laughter Is On the Golden Record - hownottowrite
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/solving-the-mystery-of-whose-laughter-is-on-the-golden-record/532197/?single_page=true
======
Jaruzel
Bah, Had I known about this kickstarter, I would have pledged $98 immediately.
Looks like I missed the boat on this :(

Edit: The linked Article links to the Kickstarter in question.

------
weaksauce
It sounds an awful lot like a chicken and not a human laugh.

~~~
_cereal
First time I heard that track I was using headphones, it was few years ago and
that laugh got me shivers, it was unexpected and, at first impact, strange. It
surprised me.

------
Simulacra
There's an ad block wall. Brave will get you around it.

~~~
davidgerard
Didn't even notice it with uBlock Origin.

~~~
mintplant
Can confirm, uBlock Origin on Firefox for Android here and I didn't notice
anything amiss.

